# Black Library 2012 Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well thanks to a PM at Bolthole I was directed to this awesome list, praise to Corrigan Phoenix for compiling it, of all the releases revealed at Black Library Live! for 2012. Some very good ones here, some surprising and some mouth-watering. Here we go,



Corrigan [email protected] Bolthole said:


> The Last Ditch - Ciaphus Cain novel
> Emperor's Finest (Paperback)
> Luther Huss - WHF Heroes
> 2nd Blood Angels Omnibus (Apparently with a new short in - short was unconfirmed by Jim himself)
> ...


Its gonna be a very good year for books :grin:

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Really can't wait for these .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome book year, eh?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Space Marines Battle Novel, comprised of four novellas (Relictors - Darius Hinks, Star Dragons/Blood Swords - Sarah Cawkwell, Fate Reaver & Imperial Fists [last two didn't get the authors myself]) EDITED: Imperial Fists - Ben Counter and Fateweaver - John French


Apparantely these four novellas are linked into one story,



BL Live! said:


> A Space Marines Battles book featuring four linked novellas surrounding the Eye of Terror Containment Fleet called "Architect of Fate"


Thats gonna be an interesting one, especially that name for a fleet.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohh, intresting :victory:.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My only issue is Dan Abnett writing Calth.

Now i've got no problem with Abnett, he's a good writer but I feel he doesn't enjoy writing Astartes as much as writing the Inquisition or Imperial Guard. Plus the Ultramarines are Graham McNeill and Nick Kyme's turf, Abnett did a fantastic job with the Space Wolves but his last two novels for HH have not been what they were advertised as.

I'll say this. If Calth isn't from an Astartes point of view, actually in the Ultramarines chapter rather then from the outside, then a great part of the HH will be ruined. Calth isn't a place for humans or innocents dragged into the line of fire. This is an Ultramarines story, its their darkest hour and it must be told from their point of view. I wouldn't mind a part about Calth's civilians, that would show us another part to the harsh battle and i'd welcome that, but they cannot take center stage this time. Its time to stop dragging inexperienced civilians into the fights, and let the Astartes show us the most famous chapter's darkest period of history, as they saw it and as they fought it, not as somebody else saw them fight it.

McNeill did an amazing job with the Thousand Sons and Emperor's Children, I wish he could get the chance to do the same with the Ultramarines, perhaps even see one of Uriel Ventris's ancestors in a cameo, but he has other things to write. In truth though with what we know of _The Outcast Dead_ so far, I really think that Abnett should be writing _The Outcast Dead_ and McNeill should be writing Calth, it seems like both of them would be better suited in the other's position.

At least Jim Swallow is writing _Fear to Tread_, so we have some definite Blood Angels action on the way. And the Red Angel gets his HH role at last, we finally find out who the hell he is. My guess is he's Chapter Master Raldoron, I don't know why I think that, I just do.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at this list I am so glad I already have my tickets for it, shall not miss this again


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I see a good year. Hadn't had one of those in a while. So looking forward to it.

Iron Warrior Omnibus? ... Really? I guess thats their attempt as an apology of still not yet creating an Iron Warrior Novel.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice list.

EDIT: "First of the new Time of Legends - Black Plague", was it specified what character was to star in this series?


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

This is exciting news indeed. Some great stuff on the horizon!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting that Abnett is doing the Ultramarines and Calth, didn't expect that. Personally i think he will do a fantastic job as always. I don't think he has a problem writing about Astartes at all or dislikes it. Horus Rising was fantastic, introducing one of the most popular and well recieve astartes characters ever in Loken, Tarvitz, Torgaddon and all the other supporting astartes were excellent aswell. As i've said in numerous, numerous other threads, Legion simply couldn't have been written from a astartes perspective, it just wouldn't have been right. Prospero Burns, people have split opinions on, whilst i actually would have liked to have seen it from the Wolves perspective i still didn't mind how he did it. Just because his two biggest claims to fame are about the Guard and Inquisitors doesn't mean he only likes writing about them.

Mark my words Calth will be a success. I'm still more concerned about Fear to Tread, i just don't like Swallows previous works witht he Blood Angels, i can only hope he drastically changes something in his style with Fear to Tread.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Mark my words Calth will be a success.


It's about the Ultramarines and written by Abnett, it being a success is something of a no-brainer.

Not really all that enthusiastic about this years releases. Looks as though I will definitely have room for quite a bit of non-BL reading.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> My only issue is Dan Abnett writing Calth.
> 
> Now i've got no problem with Abnett, he's a good writer but I feel he doesn't enjoy writing Astartes as much as writing the Inquisition or Imperial Guard. Plus the Ultramarines are Graham McNeill and Nick Kyme's turf, Abnett did a fantastic job with the Space Wolves but his last two novels for HH have not been what they were advertised as.
> 
> ...


Agreed on every point. Dan has written some of the best 40k novels, but also by far the worst I have read with Prospero Burns.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> And the Red Angel gets his HH role at last, we finally find out who the hell he is. My guess is he's Chapter Master Raldoron, I don't know why I think that, I just do.


Good shout, will have to try and remember you said that if you turn out to be right!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not impressed with the Fantasy offerings.

2 Novel, 1 Anthology which we're to actually write ourselves, a novella, a Time of Legends series dedicated to something I've never even heard about (I'm guessing it's Felchus, the Apothecary from Warriors of Chaos), and fucking comic strip?

Pathetic little felch babies, what the hell are fantasy authors playing at?


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> McNeill did an amazing job with the Thousand Sons and Emperor's Children, I wish he could get the chance to do the same with the Ultramarines, perhaps even see one of Uriel Ventris's ancestors in a cameo, but he has other things to write. In truth though with what we know of _The Outcast Dead_ so far, I really think that Abnett should be writing _The Outcast Dead_ and McNeill should be writing Calth, it seems like both of them would be better suited in the other's position.
> Lord of the Night


Im very happy that Abnett is writing Calth instead of McNeill. Have you read Chapters Due? It could be bottom 5 as worst novel released by BL so far. It seemed he tried too much and tried to pack it into single novel. Also two Ultra novels before this were just below average. I am little confused that Mcneill has done a very good job on his HH novels, but when talk about last three Ultramarines books, BLAH.

Some interesting 2012 releases, will buy many of them even though i can already see it could be 2015 before i can read all.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I am also very happy with Dan Abnett as author of Ultras novel. It is good change from Graham McNeill that albeit being author of my beloved A Thousand Sons made mediocre work with Ultras. Another good news is that Nick Kyme is not writing it. Unfotunately they gave BA book to James Swallows and after disaster called Nemesis I fear he will completly ruin Signus.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sacred Feth said:


> Very nice list.
> 
> EDIT: "First of the new Time of Legends - Black Plague", was it specified what character was to star in this series?


Im thinking Something Skaven or Chaos..... But who knows?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Caine is about the only thing that catches my eye on this list and i'll wait for that to be in another omnibus. looks like i'll be having a slow reading year.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Interesting that Abnett is doing the Ultramarines and Calth, didn't expect that. Personally i think he will do a fantastic job as always. I don't think he has a problem writing about Astartes at all or dislikes it. Horus Rising was fantastic, introducing one of the most popular and well recieve astartes characters ever in Loken, Tarvitz, Torgaddon and all the other supporting astartes were excellent aswell. As i've said in numerous, numerous other threads, Legion simply couldn't have been written from a astartes perspective, it just wouldn't have been right. Prospero Burns, people have split opinions on, whilst i actually would have liked to have seen it from the Wolves perspective i still didn't mind how he did it. Just because his two biggest claims to fame are about the Guard and Inquisitors doesn't mean he only likes writing about them.
> 
> Mark my words Calth will be a success. I'm still more concerned about Fear to Tread, i just don't like Swallows previous works witht he Blood Angels, i can only hope he drastically changes something in his style with Fear to Tread.


I totally agree. 

I have no doubt that Abnett will make a success of Calth. And to be honest im actually quite glad McNeill isn't doing it considering the negative reviews i've heard of most of the Ultramarines novels. What I do want to know is whether we will get the Word Bearers take on the proceedings or just one novel primarily from the Ultramarines point of view? If the latter is the case, I pray that the Word Bearers will not be portrayed as fanatical idiots that we have seen before - without mentioning any names! Anyway I ask because I think a dual take on Calth would have been interesting, with fuck loads of contradictions, misinformation and lies involved - something that the Prospero duology (together) could have been but wasn't.

The main thing I also remained concerned about it Swallow and _Fear to Tread_. I do not hold high hopes for that at all.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Apologies for the cut and paste, but it's a relevant point from discussing it elsewhere. Regarding your worries about Jim doing it:

"I'm deadlined to hell today, so I need to keep this brief. 

People's complaints about the Blood Angels novels seem to be (from what I've read in reviews and my insanely comprehensive forum journeys) mostly concerned with the first 2 novels, and way the Blood Angels were related as dealing with a Chapter-wide event that hasn't shown up anywhere else in canon. Feedback on the second duology has been much better, and Jim's Horus Heresy novels are widely regarded as pretty damn killer. 

So, if I may be irritatingly blunt, I think where Jim's concerned as a writer, there's nothing to worry about. Yes, he took liberties in the first Blood Angel duology, and yes, I avoided the novels myself for that reason, for several years. I said as much to him, one of the first couple of times we met. He gave me a knowing smile (he does those well; he's a hell of an industry veteran, with a lot of good war stories) and said he completely understood it.

In a lot ways, Black Library was a different beast even as recently as 5 years ago, which is about when those novels came out. Different editors now, different writers, different outlook, different attitude. Even the writers that were around then are doing different things now. Evolution, progress, change - all that good stuff. I can't speak for Jim, but I can say I know he loves the Blood Angels, and I think he's written some absolutely killer stuff. I loved the Death Guard's traditions so awesomely highlighted in Eisenstein. I loved the character of Nathaniel Garro. I loved the way Nemesis showed the war slowly, slowly edging closer to an Imperial world, before drowning it in the full drama of galactic civil war. It was dead clever, and a nice touch. It resonated.

I reckon I can put your doubts at ease here, with a simple mathematics equation.

The Blood Angels + Sanguinius + Signus Prime + Ka'Bandha = Awesome.

You have one of the most beloved Legions in the setting, with one of the most-liked primarchs (perhaps even the most-liked primarch overall), betrayed by Horus on a world full of daemons. Sanguinius will show up for the first real time, flying around, fighting a Bloodthirster. Chaos will go up against the freaking Blood Angels, and it will fail. The origins of one of their famously cool and popular gene-seed curses will play out before our eyes.

Let me be clear with where I'm going here:

*The novel could be written by a monkey and it would still be amazing with that storyline. *The fact it's written by a guy with a great Horus Heresy track record is just gravy. Jim will nail this one, and nail it hard. No doubt in my mind."

This is literally one of the best storylines in the entire Heresy. Perhaps even the best. When it was announced at Black Library Live, people clapped and cheered. 

It literally couldn't have anything more in its favour.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> Agreed on every point. Dan has written some of the best 40k novels, but also by far the worst I have read with Prospero Burns.


Yeah, _Prospero Burns_ is better than _Battle for the Abyss_ but I expected more from Abnett.




Mob said:


> Good shout, will have to try and remember you said that if you turn out to be right!


As will I, would be freaking weird if i'm actually right. Perhaps i'm gaining visions of the future like the Soul Hunter.




Vaz said:


> Not impressed with the Fantasy offerings.
> 
> 2 Novel, 1 Anthology which we're to actually write ourselves, a novella, a Time of Legends series dedicated to something I've never even heard about (I'm guessing it's Felchus, the Apothecary from Warriors of Chaos), and fucking comic strip?
> 
> Pathetic little felch babies, what the hell are fantasy authors playing at?





Witch King of Angmar said:


> Im thinking Something Skaven or Chaos..... But who knows?


For those who do not know about the Black Plague I will explain.



Skaven Army Book said:


> The Black Plague refers to the incident in the year 1111 when the Skaven released a plague into the sewers of the Empire. The plague, which spread like wildfire, quickly infected Nuln, Altdorf and Talabheim. The plague began to decimate the Empire and the followers of Sigmar declared it to be the end of days.
> 
> The warlord clans then invaded the Empire and crushed all resistance, only Altdorf, Nuln and Averheim were able to keep the ratmen back, and they were still dying. For seven years the Skaven continued to siege the Empire and enslaved millions, taking them to the Under-Empire to toil and serve their new lords, and feasted on the dead.
> 
> ...


Thats the Black Plague incident. Its gonna be a freaking fantastic ToL series, the only one that is a must have for me.




Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The Blood Angels + Sanguinius + Signus Prime + Ka'Bandha = Awesome.
> 
> It literally couldn't have anything more in its favour.


Actually there is one more thing the novel can have in its favor, and it does.

The Blood Angels + Sanguinius (Blonde) + Signus Prime + Ka'Bandha = Even more awesome.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

The 'Black Plague incident' really doesn't sound like it's worth it's own set of books in the ToL series...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sacred Feth said:


> The 'Black Plague incident' really doesn't sound like it's worth it's own set of books in the ToL series...


Why not? Its the single largest Skaven invasion of the surface in history, and the closest the Empire has ever come to utter destruction. Not every Time of Legends trilogy can be about the origins of a great hero or diabolical villain, some are about the events that shook the Old World and New World.

And since C.L Werner is writing it that automatically guarantees that the Skaven will be awesome .

Lord of the Night


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh good god, we've got a book series about a man who is more famous for his hat than he was for his deeds?

Jesus Christ; out of the entire Warhammer World, you have to choose General Boring McBoring, fighting his Boring Ancient Enemy of Boringness in Boringtown of Boringheim, situated of the River Boring in Boringland.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Lorgar, by Aaron Dembski-Bowden (limited edition, I believe, of what Lorgar saw in the Eye)


i really hope this is true as this was something i commented about in TFH discussions and got shot down about. some of the more known members on here said it shouldnt have been in TFH as you cant describe what he saw and all that waffle. i say it should have been in there and it should have been the main focus of TFH. if this is true then i will be very smug about this and i hope those that denied my comments as pure crap eat my crap with a touch of piss on top! hahaha


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> Lorgar, by Aaron Dembski-Bowden (limited edition, I believe, of what Lorgar saw in the Eye)
> 
> 
> i really hope this is true as this was something i commented about in TFH discussions and got shot down about. some of the more known members on here said it shouldnt have been in TFH as you cant describe what he saw and all that waffle. i say it should have been in there and it should have been the main focus of TFH. if this is true then i will be very smug about this and i hope those that denied my comments as pure crap eat my crap with a touch of piss on top! hahaha


I said you couldn't write about what Lorgar saw when he met with the Chaos Gods, that is just out of question. I never said that some of the lesser stuff he saw couldn't be written about. Lakes of blood, mountains of eyes, fortresses of flesh. That sort of stuff is fine. But Lorgar met with the Chaos Gods themselves, they cannot appear directly, or at least not in the sense that Lorgar would meet them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Edit: I forgot to add a series to the list.

The Black Plague is not the only new Time of Legends series confirmed, a second one was also confirmed at BLL! The War of the Beard by Chris Wraight, the war that sent the Dwarves and Elves into decline and destroyed one of the greatest alliances in history, and the war that lost the Phoenix Crown.

That will also be a great series, though the Black Plague wins over in my book for having Skaven :grin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> Lorgar, by Aaron Dembski-Bowden (limited edition, I believe, of what Lorgar saw in the Eye)
> 
> 
> i really hope this is true as this was something i commented about in TFH discussions and got shot down about. some of the more known members on here said it shouldnt have been in TFH as you cant describe what he saw and all that waffle. i say it should have been in there and it should have been the main focus of TFH. if this is true then i will be very smug about this and i hope those that denied my comments as pure crap eat my crap with a touch of piss on top! hahaha


I wouldn't reach for the smugness yet, U.P. I don't think what Lorgar saw should've been in _The First Heretic_, either (if I did, I'd have put it in there) and definitely not the focus of the novel. I also tend to agree that you can't show most of what is seen within the Great Eye, given the indescribable nature of it.

But you can show some. Oh, yes. A few intriguing slices. Some of the key moments.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Apologies for the cut and paste, but it's a relevant point from discussing it elsewhere. Regarding your worries about Jim doing it:
> 
> "I'm deadlined to hell today, so I need to keep this brief.
> 
> ...


I haven't read the blood angels series yet, although I do own the first omnibus. I brought it because I LOVED Flight of the Eisenstein and Nemesis. So I have high hopes for his next HH novel.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Signus Massacre's awesomeness isn't in question, it WILL be awesome no matter what because its one of the best battles in Warhammer 40k. Its bloody even by 40k standards, and that is very impressive. It features a three sided clash between Slaaneshi Daemons, Khornate Daemons and Blood Angels and each of those with their own champion.

Here's hoping for a fight between Sanguinius, Ka'Bandha and Kyriss the Perverse. Would be one of the most badass duels in the Horus Heresy.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Totally pumped for the Signus book!! The only other Pre-Siege event I want to read more would either have to be the siege of Olympia or Alpha Legion VS Space Wolves


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I wouldn't reach for the smugness yet, U.P. I don't think what Lorgar saw should've been in _The First Heretic_, either (if I did, I'd have put it in there) and definitely not the focus of the novel. I also tend to agree that you can't show most of what is seen within the Great Eye, given the indescribable nature of it.
> 
> But you can show some. Oh, yes. A few intriguing slices. Some of the key moments.


its hard to argue with someone who as the power of a god to shape fluff but what id like to say about lorgar and TFH is that i thought before reading it that it would contain His journey to heresy in a more detailed manner than it being about that simple astartes. think you mentioned before about a reason for laying ground work to him so not gonna go into that. 

as for not being able to describe a encounter with the gods, isnt there something somewhere about the actual domain of the gods. they have specific names and are styled in a certain manner. i recall isha being caged at nurgles pad so being as they have something that isnt just wavey energy or something id have thought there was at least a known angle that it could have been written from maybe. plus didnt khorne split his throneworld down the middle with his sword attacking his best daemon?! what im getting at his they have some sort of solid ground under foot so surely it has a description thats not nearly as undesribable as people think. or maybe someone could actually attempt to describe something in a manner we can assimilate while still getting a feeling of being unable to fathom. 

possible challenge for you there mr adb?! 

p.s. for what its worth i think any arc that starts out with questions and questionable ideas in the end will all come together and make sense when HH is done. its just at times things arent spelt out straight away and people like to moan and argue about them. in the end if we waited until HH was done before we commented the boards and possibly some of the novels would be lesser for that. please dont judge us too harshly for our thoughts


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Edit: I forgot to add a series to the list.
> 
> The Black Plague is not the only new Time of Legends series confirmed, a second one was also confirmed at BLL! The War of the Beard by Chris Wraight, the war that sent the Dwarves and Elves into decline and destroyed one of the greatest alliances in history, and the war that lost the Phoenix Crown.


Now THAT sounds awesome. Dawi kick ass.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

War of the Beard? Told from Poxy elveses point of view.

WAR OF VENGEANCE BEARDLING.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The novel could be written by a monkey and it would still be amazing with that storyline. [/B]The fact it's written by a guy with a great Horus Heresy track record is just gravy. Jim will nail this one, and nail it hard. No doubt in my mind."


Dear A.D-B. It's also written by the guy who put terms like Adeptus Astartes [mistake reapeted again in Garro audiobook], Imperial Navy, High Lords of Terra and worst of them - Ministorum - in wh30k. I am not concerned about him as author [althought his assassins were acting everything but professional] but about his knowledge about the setting.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> as for not being able to describe a encounter with the gods, isnt there something somewhere about the actual domain of the gods. they have specific names and are styled in a certain manner. i recall isha being caged at nurgles pad so being as they have something that isnt just wavey energy or something id have thought there was at least a known angle that it could have been written from maybe. plus didnt khorne split his throneworld down the middle with his sword attacking his best daemon?! what im getting at his they have some sort of solid ground under foot so surely it has a description thats not nearly as undesribable as people think. or maybe someone could actually attempt to describe something in a manner we can assimilate while still getting a feeling of being unable to fathom.


I think this passage from the Daemons Codex sums it up well:

_"Few creatures of the material universe can look at the Warp first hand. Psykers can send their minds Into the Warp, for example, while the Navigators of the Imperium have a third eye that allows them to observe the Immaterium from their spacecraft. Even with these supernatural senses, it is impossible to truly see the Warp, for its energy has no substance, no light to refract and reflect, no matter to create scale or distance. Filtered through even the extra senses of a psychic being, the Warp is an analogue created by mortal minds to comprehend the incomprehensible, to instill order and reason on pure chaos. Where there is an infinitely complex interweaving of tidal energies and swirling power, the observer creates a fantastical landscape. Even these visions have considerable potency and have been known to drive a man to madness. his senses and thoughts utterly inadequate to deal with the phenomenon of the Warp. Castles float through skies of fire, rivers of burning blood pour upwards from smoke-wreathed chasms, and structures of inconceivable geometries push the mind into madness. Behind all of these visions lies the swirling energy of the Warp, constantly feeding on the fear and despair of those who witness its power."_

Even the realms of the gods as described in the codex are just an _"analogue created by mortal minds to comprehend the incomprehensible, to instill order and reason on pure chaos. Where there is an infinitely complex interweaving of tidal energies and swirling power, the observer creates a fantastical landscape."_ And whilst you are right in the sense that authors could (and have to certain extents) delve into these visions of the warp (rather than attempting to describe the actual warp itself), in my opinion if they pushed the boundaries too far the warp loses a lot of its mysticism and insanity. The way the warp has always been described as always sending men insane (etc) makes it implausable for it to be described in depth within prose. And as Aaron said, you cannot describe most of what Lorgar saw because of the indescribable nature of the Eye, and (in my view) because it would remove the power of individual thought and imagination that is more potent in this circumstance than the written word.

My thoughts anyway.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> War of the Beard? Told from Poxy elveses point of view.
> 
> WAR OF VENGEANCE BEARDLING.


War of Vengeance? The savage views of stunted primitives.

War of the Beard or War of Vengeance. The Dark Elves still owned them all :grin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

@CotE. fair play to that mate. i fully understand and appreciate your comment. i did have a thought after thinking about your comments and i was thinking if man cant view the warp without going mad but chaos wanted to show certain beings some of it then couldnt they use their powers to either shield them from this madness or just make it so they dont go mad in the first place? seeing as they wanted to use lorgar as the catalyst to HH wouldnt they have thought they needed to reveal things to him and if so they couldnt just take him into the raw warp. they would have had to have him visit something his mind could assimilate easier so maybe something in between like maybe the epicentre of slaaneshs birth were materium and immaterium meet? i dont recall coming across a reason why one of the gods couldnt dwell in the eye somewhere, im not saying its possible but its a thought. and as i mentioned before could lorgar have maybe visited the gods own palaces maybe seeing as im sure you couldnt get them all meeting in the same spot to have a nice chat with lorgar? 

hope you get my meaning in all this and have further things to discuss about this as its quite a interesting topic.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking forward to the new Cain book and the War of Vengeance.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

swallow is absolutely great at ruining BA fluff


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this is gonna end up being known as the 'signus clusterfuck' i can see it now!


----------



## Stabed (Aug 4, 2010)

I think he will do well with the Blood Angels, it was only really the first two books that were quite dodgy fluff wise, iv found the others very enjoyable. Also flight of the Einstein and Nemesis are probably in my top 5 HH books so far.

Any ideas when the Novellas are up for pre-order?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good list tbf, doesnt seem like next year will be a let down!


----------

